# [kernel] login impossible[résolu]

## Biloute

Voilà bientot un an que je suis resté au noyau gentoo-sources-4.0.9

J'ai essayé la version stable actuelle mais j'ai aussi essayé les autres jusqu'au 4.4.7

Les nouvelles versions démarrent très bien mais je reste  sur l'écran tty1 avec login :

Quand je me log en user ou en root, aucun utilisateur n'est reconnu.

Je ne sais pas vraiment quelle information vous donner.

```
rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                         

               binfmt | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local | boot                         

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

        microcode_ctl | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

           net.wlp3s0 |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default        
```

Je me demande pourquoi je n'arrive pas à me logger.

----------

## sebB

pas un soucis azerty/qwerty?

----------

## Magic Banana

Démarre dans un terminal root (en passant "single" au noyau) et change le mot de passe de l'utilisateur avec la commande 'passwd' suivi du login de cet utilisateur. Ou alors fais cela depuis un système live après 'chroot'er  la partition racine du système installé.

----------

## Biloute

Bon je cherche toujours. J'utilisais slim comme display manager avec l'option autolog.

J'ai donc passé slim sans la dite option et ça le fait toujours planter.

Pas de problème avec la config du clavier en azerty.

Je vais regarder pour chrooter avec une live usb qui a un noyau récent

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Est-ce que tu vois quelque chose se passer en auth.log ?

----------

## Syl20

Mode console :

Si tu tapes ton mot de passe (sans valider, hein !) dans le champ "login:", il est bon ? Es-tu sûr d'avoir le bon, d'ailleurs (si tu n'as pas l'habitude de le taper régulièrement, la question n'est pas si stupide que ça) ? Dans le doute, considère que tu l'as perdu, et passe directement en mode single/live USB, tu gagneras du temps.

Mode graphique :

Quel driver graphique utilises-tu ? Pour quelle carte ? Donne-nous le résultat de la commande emerge --info, au passage.

Est-ce que tu recompiles bien les modules externes (emerge @module-rebuild) lorsque tu mets à jour ton noyau ?

Quelle version de Xorg ? Que dit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## Biloute

Oui quand je tape mon mot de passe à la place du nom du user je vois bien qu'il n'y a pas de problème. J'ai essayé de modifier ces mots de passe mais rien n'y change. J'ai aussi crée un nouvel utilisateur qui n'est pas reconnu non plus.

Concernant l'aide sur le démarrage en mode single.

Lorsque le système me demande le mot de passe root ça marche mais lorsque je fais passwd, impossible de mettre un nouveau mot de passe j'ai le message suivant

```
Authentication token lock busy
```

J'ai remonté / en rw et j'ai changé le mdp root avec succès mais toujours bloqué avec le noyau 4.4.7

Voici le Xorg.0.log.old (celui qui concerne le noyau 4.4.7 avec login impossible)

```
[     3.511] 

X.Org X Server 1.17.4

Release Date: 2015-10-28

[     3.511] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     3.511] Build Operating System: Linux 4.0.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     3.511] Current Operating System: Linux ao756 4.4.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Apr 17 12:03:02 CEST 2016 x86_64

[     3.511] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.4.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet i915.lvds_downclock=1

[     3.511] Build Date: 15 February 2016  03:11:54PM

[     3.511]  

[     3.511] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8

[     3.511]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     3.511] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     3.511] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 19 22:38:04 2016

[     3.513] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[     3.513] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     3.513] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     3.514] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[     3.514] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[     3.514] (**) |   |-->Monitor "HDMI1"

[     3.514] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[     3.514] (**) Option "BlankTime" "0"

[     3.514] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     3.514] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     3.514] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[     3.515]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     3.515] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[     3.515] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     3.515] (**) Extension "XTEST" is disabled

[     3.515] (**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

[     3.515] (**) Extension "XINERAMA" is disabled

[     3.515] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     3.515] (II) Loader magic: 0x802c60

[     3.515] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     3.515]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     3.515]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0

[     3.515]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[     3.515]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[     3.516] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     3.518] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0106:1025:0742 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00002000/64

[     3.518] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     3.519] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     3.527] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.527]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[     3.527]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[     3.527] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     3.527] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[     3.527] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[     3.529] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.529]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.99.917

[     3.529]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     3.529]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[     3.529] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[     3.530] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-6000

[     3.530] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100, 6100

[     3.530] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200, 6200, P6300

[     3.530] (++) using VT number 7

[     3.535] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[     3.535] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     3.535] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     3.535] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[     3.535] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "0"

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Option "Backlight" "intel_backlight"

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "1"

[     3.535] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 2000

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing enabled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? enabled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Triple buffering? enabled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[     3.535] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[     3.535] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section HDMI1

[     3.535] (**) intel(0): found backlight control interface intel_backlight

[     3.536] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[     3.562] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using monitor section HDMI1

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 325c  Serial#: 0

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Year: 2011  Week: 0

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 14

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.584 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.338 greenY: 0.571

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.158 blueY: 0.133   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  256 x 144 mm

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1456 h_border: 0

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 793 v_border: 0

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):  AUO

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):  B116XW03 V2

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af5c3200000000

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    00150103801a0e780a99859555569228

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    010101010101121b565a500019303020

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    36000090100000180000000f00000000

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[     3.577] (II) intel(0):    004231313658573033205632200a00e6

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   69.30  1366 1414 1446 1456  768 771 777 793 -hsync -vsync (47.6 kHz eP)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[     3.577] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[     3.578] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 1  Serial#: 16843009

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Year: 2014  Week: 1

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 160  vert.: 90

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 60  vid: 16497

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  160 x 90 mm

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  160 x 90 mm

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1360  h_sync: 1424  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 795 v_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 58 V max: 62 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 165 MHz

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Monitor name: LG TV

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  800 x 450 mm

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  800 x 450 mm

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  160 x 90 mm

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[     3.604] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  708 x 398 mm

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1720  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1980 h_border: 0

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d010001010101

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    0118010380a05a780aee91a3544c9926

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    0f5054a1080031404540614071408180

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    010101010101023a801871382d40582c

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    4500a05a0000001e662150b051001b30

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    40703600a05a0000001e000000fd003a

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    3e1e5310000a202020202020000000fc

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    004c472054560a202020202020200141

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    020322f14e109f041305140302122021

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    2215012615075009570767030c001000

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    801e011d8018711c1620582c250020c2

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    3100009e011d007251d01e206e285500

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    20c23100001e023a801871382d40582c

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    4500a05a0000001e011d00bc52d01e20

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    b8285540c48e2100001e000000000000

[     3.605] (II) intel(0):    00000000000000000000000000000025

[     3.605] (--) intel(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 150000KHz

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI1

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x60.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x50.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x30.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x25.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x24.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x59.9   74.18  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x30.0   74.18  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x24.0   74.18  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.58  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x576i"x50.0   13.50  720 732 795 864  576 580 586 625 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     3.605] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 connected

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x768

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1024x768

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[     3.620] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[     3.620] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     3.620] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     3.620] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     3.620] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     3.621] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     3.621]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[     3.621]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     3.621] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     3.621] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     3.621] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     3.621] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     3.621] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x768 stride 4096, tiled

[     3.624] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[     3.624] (II)         solid

[     3.624] (II)         copy

[     3.624] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[     3.624] (II)         put_image

[     3.624] (II)         get_image

[     3.624] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     3.624] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[     3.624] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965

[     3.624] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[     3.624] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     3.624] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[     3.624] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     3.625] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[     3.625] (II) intel(0): DRI2: Enabled

[     3.625] (II) intel(0): DRI3: Not available

[     3.625] (WW) intel(0): Option "RelaxedFencing" is not used

[     3.625] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[     4.479] (--) RandR disabled

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[     4.506] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[     4.507] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[     4.507] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[     4.507] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[     4.507] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[     4.515] (EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)

[     4.515] (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap

[     4.515] (EE) XKB: Failed to load keymap. Loading default keymap instead.

[     4.519] (EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)

[     4.519] (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap

[     4.519] XKB: Failed to compile keymap

[     4.519] Keyboard initialization failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config.

[     4.519] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[     4.519] (EE) Failed to activate core devices.(EE) 

[     4.519] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[     4.520] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[     4.520] (EE) 

[     4.520] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[     5.034] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

J'ai aussi fait un essai en rebootant après avoir fait un

```
rc-update del xdm
```

Pour me retrouver en mode console mais ça reste toujours bloqué au login.

@ brokenHeart j'ai pas auth.log mais ça m'intéresse. Je vais regarder pour installer syslog-ng

J'ai un petit détail qui m'intrigue tout de même.

Voici ce qui apparait dans la console lorsque je fais le # make menuconfig il y a une différence de 1 ligne entre le noyau 4.0.9 et 4.4.7 :

```
linux-4.4.7-gentoo # make menuconfig

scripts/kconfig/mconf  Kconfig

warning: (GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE) selects NAMESPACES which has unmet direct dependencies (MULTIUSER)

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

linux-4.0.9-gentoo # make menuconfig

scripts/kconfig/mconf Kconfig

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.
```

C'est quoi ce warning ?

----------

## Biloute

Pour le @module-rebuild, j'ai 0 packages

Voici le .config de mon noyau 4.4.7 je me demande si le problème ne vient pas de là

```
#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.4.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

# CONFIG_USELIB is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPEDITE_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

# CONFIG_MULTIUSER is not set

# CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_BUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

# CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_MEMBARRIER is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS=y

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE is not set

CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SMAP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_FILE is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

# CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND_SKIP_SYNC is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP=y

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

# CONFIG_COREDUMP is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ILA is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_MPLS is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID is not set

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

# CONFIG_LWTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=4

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_KERNEL_API is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_EEH is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CADENCE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_BCMGENET is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_BNXT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RENESAS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ROCKER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SYNOPSYS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_AQUANTIA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_TERANETICS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM7XXX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DP83848_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DP83867_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCHIP_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_OCTEON is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BCM_UNIMAC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS=m

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_AR5523 is not set

# CONFIG_WIL6210 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set

# CONFIG_WCN36XX is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL_MEDIATEK is not set

# CONFIG_RTL_CARDS is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8XXXU is not set

# CONFIG_WL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

# CONFIG_CW1200 is not set

# CONFIG_RSI_91X is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_ES is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_NVM is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_USERIO is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

# CONFIG_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_EARLYCON=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FSL is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RT288X is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FINTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MID is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_UARTLITE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SC16IS7XX is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

# CONFIG_TTY_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_XILLYBUS is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION is not set

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SLAVE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPMI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

CONFIG_PPS=y

# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

#

# PPS clients support

#

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_GPIO is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=m

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2780 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2781 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27XXX is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_MAX8903 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_BQ2415X is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_GAUGE_LTC2941 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5500 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_POWR1220 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX31790 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HTU21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7802 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7904 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHTC1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TC74 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_WRITABLE_TRIPS is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AXP20X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CROS_EC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9062 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9063 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9150 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DLN2 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_KEMPLD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX14577 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77843 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MT6397 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MENF21BMC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RT5033 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RN5T618 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SKY81452 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SYSCON is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP3943 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65218 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_GTT=y

# CONFIG_VGA_ARB is not set

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MIPI_DSI=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_ADV7511 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

#

# Display Panels

#

CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

#

# Display Interface Bridges

#

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IBM_GXT4500 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SM712 is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PM8941_WLED is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_HDMI=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS=25

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SE6X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# HD-Audio

#

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=5

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID support

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_APPLEIR is not set

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

# CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_BETOP_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CORSAIR is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GEMBIRD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GFRM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GT683R is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PLANTRONICS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_RMI is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_XINMO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# I2C HID support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ULPI_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USBIP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760 is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHSET_TEST_FIXTURE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LINK_LAYER_TEST is not set

#

# USB Physical Layer drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED_TRIG is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS_FLASH is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3530 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3642 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5562 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP8501 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA963X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TCA6507 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TLC591XX is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM355x is not set

#

# LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_BLINKM is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TRANSIENT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_ATOMIC_SCRUB=y

CONFIG_EDAC_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ABB5ZES3 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ABX80X is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12057 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF2127 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8523 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF85063 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_EM3027 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RV3029C2 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RV8803 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1685_FAMILY is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS2404 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# HID Sensor RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDMA64 is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_DW_DMAC is not set

# CONFIG_DW_DMAC_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Virtio drivers

#

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

#

# Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

#

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_CHROME_PLATFORMS is not set

#

# Hardware Spinlock drivers

#

#

# Clock Source drivers

#

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

# CONFIG_ATMEL_PIT is not set

# CONFIG_SH_TIMER_CMT is not set

# CONFIG_SH_TIMER_MTU2 is not set

# CONFIG_SH_TIMER_TMU is not set

# CONFIG_EM_TIMER_STI is not set

# CONFIG_MAILBOX is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Remoteproc drivers

#

# CONFIG_STE_MODEM_RPROC is not set

#

# Rpmsg drivers

#

#

# SOC (System On Chip) specific Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SUNXI_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_TI is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_IIO is not set

# CONFIG_NTB is not set

# CONFIG_VME_BUS is not set
```

----------

## Biloute

Problème résolu avec la config du kernel et grace à syslog-ng qui ralait parce root avait un group UID GID nul

le responsable était

```
CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y
```

Merci pour votre aide

----------

